# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Otepienie, zawroty glowy, gorsze widzenie.

## wowyeah

Witam mam 23 lata i nadmienie ze z moim problemem borykam sie juz jakies 3-4 lata. Mianowicie moje dolegliwosci tak naprawde zaczely sie pojawiac w wieku 19 lat kiedy mialem wypadek samochodem ale nie byl on powazny, porpostu auto dachowalo i nikomu nic sie nie stalo. Wrocilem do domu kiedy szok i nerwy minely to zaczalem odczuwac bol glowy, otepienie, bardzo mocna sennosc oraz na wysokosci klatki piersiowej ale od strony kregoslupa bol ktory nasilal sie kiedy nabieralem wdech tak to trwalo do dwuch tygodni po wypadku. Bagatelizowalem to poniewaz mialem nadzieje ze samo przejdzie. Jak sie okazalo przeszedl bol glowy pozostalo otepienie, zwroty i pogorszenie widzenia. Postanowilem jednak ze warto zrobic kilka badan z punktu widzenia tych dolegliwosci i mialem robione w niedlugim czasie po wypadku EEG w ktorym nic nie wyszlo, RTG kregoslupa piersiowego tez bylo niby okey, i niepamietam ale chyba rtg glowy i tez bylo okey. Jakos sobie z tym zylem bo na poczatku bylo to znosne ale z czasem sie pogarszalo. Jakies 2 lata temu nagle kiedy ogladalem tv dopadlo mnie uczucie leku i omdlenia tak jakby w jednej chwili cos sie popsulo maksymalnie. Bylem w sziptalu tam mi robiono badanie krwi, ekg, mierzono mi cisnienie itd. Ztego co mi powiedziano wszystko bylo w normie. Na drugi dzien znowu dostalem takiego ataku i znowu trafilem do szpitala powtorzono badania i znowu nic nie wykazaly, wypisano mnie. Kazano jesc owoce duzo pic itd. Teoretycznie od tamtego moentu juz mi sie nie powtorzylo to uczucie ale zaczalem sie zastanawiac co jest nie tak. Obserwowalem siebie bardzo dokladnie. Jako dziecko nigdy nic mi nie bylo w okresie gimnazjum rowniez czulem sie swietnie. Wszystko zaczelo sie zmieniac od czasow szkoly sredniej i od mniej wiecej tego wypadku. Mam stwierdzona dyskopatie odcinka ledzwiowego ktore stwierdzono u mnie wlasnie w okresie szkoly sredniej.  Ogolnie wymienie objawy w slupku zeby byl poglad co dokladnie mi dolega:

-otepienie
-pogorszenie wzroku
-uczucie sennosci ciezkosci na oczach
-zawroty glowy lekkie jakbym wypil piwo
-czasem uczucie niepokoju/leku oczywiscie normalne skoro w glowie zachodza takie uczucia jak wyzej

To glowne dolegliwosci jakie mi sie utrzymuja ale z racji tego ze juz dlugo sie z tym borykam zaobserwowalem tez jedna przypadlosc ktorej nigdy z tym nie laczylem a ktora zauwazylem ze jest z tym zwiazana mianowicie oddech. Ciagle mi sie oddycha ciezko nosem tak jakbym mial przytkane dziurki albo inaczej tak jakbym mial niewiem jak to okreslic zdretwiale te dziurki przez to moj wech tez nie jest jakis mocny. I dzieki temu ze tak dlugo sie diagnozuje samemu dotarlem wkoncu do jednej rzeczy ktora likwiduje te wszystkie objawy ale nie na stale tylko na chwile. Zauwazylem ze gdy skrece dosc mocno glowe w prawa strone i sobie ja odegne w nietypowy sposob to nagle te wszystkie uczucia mi mijaja otepienie i sennosc znika, zawroty rowniez i poprawia mi sie wlasnie ten wdech/nos nagle te dziurki jakby sie odtykaja i rzesko oddycham a jak odegne glowe spowrotem to wszystko wraca. Moje stwierdzenie jest proste gdzies jest ucisk niewiem czy to kregoslup szyjny czy ogolnie w glowie gdzies. Czasem fakt faktem jak kichne czy np ziewam tez mam kilku sekundowa poprawe na chwile mi te uczucia przechodza ale nie zawsze. Wiem ze pewnie nie dostane tu odpowiedzi bez specjalistycznych badan bo to oczywiste, ale prosilbym o ukierunkowanie mnie na konkretne badania ktorym mam sie poddac i czy moje podejrzenia sa sluszne??? Jestem umowiony na 12 marca u neurologa, ktoremu przekaze te wszystkie informacje i bede z gory nalegal napewno na rezonans glowy i kregoslupa. Z gory przepraszam za bledy i skladnie moich zdan, prosze o zrozumienie z racji mojego stanu zdrowia. Prosze o odpowiedzi specjalistow jak i ludzi ktorzy mieli takie same objawy i czy juz to wyleczyli. Dziekuje, pozdrawiam Maciek.

----------


## m.k

Mam podobne objawy i zastanawiam się nad wizytą u neurologa. Czy Twój lekarz postawił w końcu diagnozę? Udało Ci się pozbyć otępienia i zawrotów głowy? Będę naprawdę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.

----------


## OlenkaOlenka

ludzie, nie czekajcie nie wiadomo na co, mam znajomą, co miała podobne problemy i to trzeba od razu się udać do lekarza, minimum rodzinnego, żeby wydał skierownie do tego włąśiwego, tkie okoliczności nie dzieją się bez przyczyny, poza tym weźcie uwagę, że na nfz się czeka trochę, także m.k ja Tobie radzę, żebyś już teraz się zarejestrował, na pewno nie będziesz miał wizyty za kilka dni, a już w razie czego będziesz miał się do kogo zwrócić o pomoc

----------


## m.k

Dzięki OlenkaOlenka za radę.
wowyeah, jeśli czytasz, to pytanie nadal aktualne  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj mam podobne problemy, z tym że odczuwam również pisk w uszach i to wszystko razem od jakichś 8 lat. Zarejestrowałem się u dobrego ortopedy i ma mi nastawiać kręgi, wielu znajomym to pomogło i wydawać się może, że to wcale nie jest z kręgosłupem związane. Okolicznych ortopedów olej bo oni tylko tabletki i maści przepisują. Nie leczą przyczyny tylko objawy.

----------

